# Online Weekly FMC



## dbax0999 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello all, 

I've already posted this website in the FMC thread but I think it's time to make a thread for it. Many of you may have noticed that http://fmc.mustcube.net/ is no longer up. I made this site as an alternative and hopefully an upgrade. For those who have been using the site in the beta and putting up with the constant updates/changes, my schedule is going to get a lot busier starting monday so I may continue to add final touches but for now this is the final form of the website. 

Without further ado: *http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~dadams/fmc/*

*Features:*
- Scramble automatically posted every Sunday
- Option to create account and have submissions tracked and statistics calculated, but submissions can be done without an account
- Submissions parsed and only accepted if they correctly solve the scramble. The solution can include uppercase face moves (RLFBDU), wedge moves in both WCA notation (Rw,Lw,etc.) and SiGN notation (r,l,etc.), slice moves (MES), and cube rotations (xyz) separated by spaces or linebreaks.
- Leaderboards listing the shortest solutions in addition to the users with the lowest average move count and highest total score
- Scoring system that awards 3, 2, 1 points for the top 3 solution lengths respectively. This means if two users submitted a 24 move solution, they could both get 3 points if 24 was the shortest solution. The next shortest solution would earn 2 points, then 1 point, then no points. These point values may be subject to change. 

This weeks scramble closes tonight at midnight (PST)! So there's only about 12 hours left to get a submission in for this week. 

Let me know if you have any trouble with the site or have any suggestions. 

Cheers,
David Adams


----------



## porkynator (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't really have any suggestion, I just wanted to say: thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 15, 2014)

Impressive. Even if I google Weekly and FMC yours is the first hit. I might start FMC again. Thanks.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, it's better to have 2 submit options: with 1-hour limit and 7-day limit like we had in mustcube.
I always love unlimited (7-day actually) time FMC

And yeah, thank you and keep up the good work!


----------



## ortwin (Oct 10, 2014)

*THANK YOU DAVID !!!*
I missed http://fmc.mustcube.net/, because I used to do the weekly scramble even if I hardly ever submitted. Finally I found your site that will be perfect alternative for me! I hope you can keep it up and running for at least a few years, I need my weekly fmc !


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have trouble logging into David Adams weekly competition.
How can I change my password?


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> I have trouble logging into David Adams weekly competition.
> How can I change my password?



Sent you a PM


----------



## Memphis3000 (Dec 23, 2014)

It says that my solution is not a valid algorithm, is there a limit to how many moves?


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 21, 2015)

Having trouble submitting, getting a weird error


----------



## Mulo (Nov 28, 2018)

I tried to get into the website this week and i found an "internal error". Does anybody have the scramble of this week so I can try to solve it?

Thanks


----------



## asacuber (Nov 28, 2018)

same, can anyone contact david?
also @Mulo I attempted it and hopefully will post tmrw


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 28, 2018)

Here's the scramble:

B2 U R F2 U2 L2 D U L U B' L2 R' F2 B U' R2 L D' R'


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone know when the site will be back up?


----------

